# :: قاعات الترفيه :: > قاعات السيارات والمواصلات > [تقرير] باسات R36 أكثر رياضية

## sameh atiya

سيارة باسات R36 الأكثر رياضية ضمن فئتها تصل إلى الشرق الأوسط
طرح سيارة باسات R36 إلى الأسواق بنوعيها سيدان وفاريانت



   دبي، 6 يوليو 2008: أصبح باستطاع العملاء في منطقة الشرق الأوسط الآن اقتناء سيارة باسات R36، السيارة الأقوى بين فئتها من سيارات فولكس واجن والتي تم إطلاقها على طرقات المنطقة مؤخراً. وهي تضم تحت غطاء محركها، محركاً سعة 3.6 ليتر وتبلغ استطاعته 220 كيلو واط/300 حصاناً، وهو محرك ذو ست أسطوانات يعمل بنظام الحقن المباشر للوقود، ويدعم طراز سيارة سيدان الرياضية الفخمة.

وقد تم تحديد السرعة القصوى للسيارة إلكترونياً عند 250 كلم/ساعة وعلبة تروس مزدوجة القابض (DSG) مع نظام دفع رباعي دائم (4MOTION) كتجهيز قياسي. وتعتبر باسات R36 مثال فريد من نوعه يدل على جودة وبراعة الابتكارات الألمانية ونظمها الهندسية الرفيعة. أما من حيث السرعة، فيتقدم طراز باسات R36 على جميع طرز سيارات فولكس واجن الأخرى، حيث يمنح تسارعاً من 0 إلى 100 كلم في الساعة في 5.6 ثانية فقط (5.8 ثانية بالنسبة لسيارة فاريانت).

وقد تم تصميم سيارة باسات R36 من قبل فريق فولكس واجن Individual الخاص، وهو متخصص في تصميم طرز السيارات السريعة جداً و/أو المتميزة. وبعد طراز غولف R32 ظهرت سيارة باسات R36، وهي تعتبر الإصدارة الثانية تحت لواء فئة R الرياضية. وتسجل طرز السيارات التي تحمل علامة R32 أعلى نسبة مبيعات في المجمل، وهذا ما فعلته سيارة غولف R32 الأولى ذات (177 كيلو واط/241 حصاناً)، والتي تم تصميمها بناءً على مواصفات الجيل الرابع لطراز غولف، وتم طرحها في منتصف صيف 2002، الشيء الذي أدى إلى تحفيز عملية البيع ليصل حجم المبيعات إلى 14,000 سيارة. وبناءً على ذلك النجاح نشأت فكرة تطوير طرز السيارات من فئة R في المستقبل. وفي خريف العام 2005 تم تقديم الجيل الثاني من سيارة غولف R32 والتي بلغت استطاعتها 184 كيلو واط/250 حصاناً وجهزت بنظام الدفع الرباعي (4MOTION) كتجهيز قياسي، وقد كانت مبيعات هذه السيارة هائلة جداً وهي ما زالت تباع بكميات جيدة حتى يومنا هذا. وقد أظهرت سيارة R36 إلى أي مدى يمكن لسيارة باسات سيدان وباسات فاريانت أن تكون رياضية.

وقد أثبتت المواصفات المميّزة التي تمتاز بها سيارة باسات R36 كونها الطراز الأكثر ديناميكية في هذه السلسلة الناجحة من السيارات على نطاق العالم. ومن المواصفات الخاصة الموجودة في القسم الأمامي من السيارة، مصدّها الخاص من فئة R وشبكة المبرّد التي تحمل لمسات من الكروم غير البراق. ومن المواصفات الحصرية الأخرى من فئة R، الأذرع المزدوجة الموجودة في شبكة المبرّد العليا المطلية بالألمنيوم، وكذلك منافذ الهواء في المبرّد المضلّعة الشكل.

أما القسم الخلفي لسيارة باسات R36 فيتميّز بوجود جناح مصمّم حديثاً على غطاء صندوق الأمتعة. وفي حالة سيارة باسات فاريانت R36، يوجد الجناح بحافة سطح السيارة والذي يعمل على توفير قوة دفع إضافية نحو محور العجلة الخلفي. وتأتي أنابيب العادم المزدوجة المصنوعة من الكروم متطابقة في كلا طرازي هيكل السيارة. وتتوفّر في السيارة عجلات Omanyt المصنوعة من مزيج المعادن وبقياس 18 بوصة إضافة إلى امتدادات قوس العجلة التي تكون بنفس لون السيارة، وجميعها قد تم تصميمها خصيصاً لسيارة باسات R36.



ولو أخذنا لمحة جزئية عامة على الهيكل الخارجي لسيارة R36 فسنجد:

- أطراف أنابيب العادم مصنوعة من الكروم

- مصابيح أمامية من نوع Bi-xenon

- أقراص فرامل مطلية باللون الأسود

- جناح جديد بحافة سطح السيارة في طراز فاريانت

- جناح جديد على غطاء صندوق السيارة في طراز سيدان

- شبكة مبرّد مصنوعة من الكروم غير البراق وأذرع مطلية بالألمنيوم مع نقش R36\- شبكة هواء مضلّعة

- مصدّات خاصة أمامية وخلفية من فئة R

-  مصابيح LED خلفية ملوّنة

- تمديدات قوس العجلة بنفس لون السيارة

- تشذيب من الكروم لحماية جانبي السيارة والقسم الخلفي منها

- إضافات على عتبة الأبواب بنفس لون السيارة

- تشذيب على منطقة إغلاق الأبواب بنفس لون السيارة

- عجلات Omanyt 18 بوصة مصنوعة من مزيج المعادن (إطارات 40/235)

وكما هو الحال في سيارة غولف R32، قام فريق فولكس واجن Individual الخاص بتصميم التجهيزات الداخلية والخاصة بسيارة باسات الرياضية، حيث تتميّز الأجهزة والمنصة الوسطى بزخرفة Engine Spin. أما عجلة القيادة المصنوعة من الجلد والتي يكون تصميمها من فئة R فتمتاز بأنها لا تسبب انزلاق اليدين، كما أنها تحمل شعار R36 على شعاع العجلة السفلي. أما الدوّاسات فهي تحمل لمسات من الفولاذ غير القابل للصدأ. وبالإضافة إلى ذلك، تأتي سيارة باسات R36 بتجهيزات قياسية كالمقاعد الرياضية الذي تأتي مع نظام كهربائي ذي 12 وضعية تعديل للمقعد وتشذيب R36 على عتبة الأبواب وإضافة الأجهزة بإضاءة بيضاء ومقبض ناقل الحركة الأوتوماتيكي مطلي بالألمنيوم.

كما يتوفّر في السيارة كصفة اختيارية مقاعد جلدية ذات نظام تعديل من 14 وضعاً مع مقاعد قابلة للتعديل كهربائياً من الجانبين مما يمنح السائق والركّاب على اختلاف أحجامهم دعماً جانبياً مثالياً.



لمحة جزئية عامة لفئة سيارات R36 من الداخل:

- مقبض ناقل الحركة الأوتوماتيكي مطلي بالألمنيوم

- زخرفة Engine Spin بألوان فاتحة

- إضافات على عتبة الأبواب مع نقش R36 في الأمام

- مجموعة من الأدوات التي تحمل شعار R وإضاءة بيضاء 

- غطاء دواسات يحمل تصميم طراز فئة R

- عجلة قيادة متميزة ومتعددة الوظائف من تصميم طراز فئة R

- أغطية للمقاعد والأبواب مصنوعة من نسيج غير لامع وهي من تصميم Monte Carlo

- مقاعد رياضية في الأمام مع 12 وضعية يتم تعديلها كهربائياً، وتحمل شعار R على المسند الخلفي للظهر

- نظام مقاعد رياضية في الخلف مع مساند خلفية للظهر مفصولة وقابلة للطي وكذلك مساند للأذرع في الوسط

- مقاعد أمامية ومقاعد خلفية خارجية قابلة للتدفئة

----------


## خالد زيدان

بحبها قوى الفولكس واجن باسات :Smart: 
شكرا يا سامح

----------


## sameh atiya

> بحبها قوى الفولكس واجن باسات
> شكرا يا سامح


أهلاً بيك يا باشا شكراً على حضورك :f2:

----------


## طائر الشرق

وااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااو

الفولكس روعة من روائع المانيا

بس اعذرنى يا سامح  ليس هناك بعد المرسيدس برأيى  قدرة وأداء

تسلم ايدك اخى

----------


## احـمد محمود

*سياره جميله 
شكرا على التقرير اخى سامح*

----------


## sameh atiya

> وااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااو
> 
> الفولكس روعة من روائع المانيا
> 
> بس اعذرنى يا سامح  ليس هناك بعد المرسيدس برأيى  قدرة وأداء
> 
> تسلم ايدك اخى


طيب بالنسبة للبي إم إيه ظروفها  :: 
شكراً على مرورك يا طائر :f2:

----------


## sameh atiya

> *سياره جميله 
> شكرا على التقرير اخى سامح*


العفو يا أحمد
شكراً على مرورك :f2:

----------

